# Regarding the merging of threads



## Joe Blow (5 May 2005)

Sometimes people start a general discussion thread on a stock for which an active thread already exists. Generally, it's because they didn't search for one before starting their own.

Now, as I have said before, I am not opposed to multiple threads on a stock... but only if it serves to focus discussion on a particular aspect of that company. That is fine with me.

I am going to start being a bit more dilligent about merging threads because I think it makes Aussie Stock Forums, as a resource, more useful to people. Information is easier to find if it's all togther. Of course, I understand that there are limits to this and that threads can and do go off on tangents... or simply go stale and get out of date. I do appreciate the need to keep threads  relatively fresh. Nobody likes opening a thread to see it started three years ago.   

So please, before you start a new thread in ASX Stock Chat, be sure to use the search function to see if there is another active thread on the stock in question.

I won't be giving advance warning about a merging, but if you would prefer for your thread to be de-merged after the fact just send me a PM and explain your reasons. I'm pretty flexible about these sorts of things.

Your comments, either for or against this practice, are most welcome.


----------



## TjamesX (5 May 2005)

Well its a big   from me.

Eventhough I am from the more militant camp of 'one thread for one stock' with very few exceptions. I find it a great benefit to look at the history of a discussion often with a chart by the side so I can look a the post date and their comments relative to what actually happened with the price. History and comments relative to it, I find are invaluable

TJ


----------



## Investor (5 May 2005)

Wow, you do that much work???

For shares???


----------

